# ICS Leak comments



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm surprised to see nothing about the new ics leak for the AT&T galaxy S2, it's my work phone so I wanted to see if anyone can confirm that using it as a phone is stable and doesn't sound distorted, if that works fine I'm clear to try it out, any other bugs are no big deal.

Thoughts?


----------



## RadioMan (Aug 13, 2011)

You are better off visiting other sites and see what all the hype is all about with ics. This site is more like a developer website. You will find Romz-themes here more than any questions and or answers about topics.

Check out this link to your question. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1566015


----------

